

OpenMou - multi-platform, open-source Markdown editor (HTML, CSS & JS) - stormiesdk
https://github.com/neculaesei/openMou

======
bowerbird
i'm pro-light-markup. so i think this project is cool.

but unless you got explicit permission from the mou guy to use the name of his
app, that is definitely not cool.

-bowerbird

~~~
stormiesdk
it's not called Mou, it's called openMou, as with Microsoft Office, there is
OpenOffice

~~~
bowerbird
still not cool. still not cool at all.

-bowerbird

